# This is why I'm not at M&G



## Jade Tigress (Aug 3, 2007)

Well, a lot of you are packing up and heading to the Meet & Greet. Gonna be a great time and I'm jealous of all you who can make it.

BUT.

Back in Feb. I signed up for a motorcycle safety course and it happens to be this weekend. Started last night through Monday.

I have been a passenger for years and I ride my sons dirt bike, but I want my own bike. Don't wanna get out on the street and kill myself so, taking the course. Last night was the classroom time. It was very interesting, a good group of people and great instructors.

Tonight is the first night of riding time. The bikes are Buell  Blasts and Road Kings. I want to train on a Road King but I bet they give me a Blast. 
They assign you a bike and you use the same one for the entire course. There are 11 people in the class, 8 guys and 3 girls. There are 8 Road Kings and 4 Blasts available. I bet all the girls get the Blasts and the guys will get the Road Kings. I know it will be easier learning on the Blast, it's a very rider friendly bike and smaller than the Road Kings, but I'd rather learn on something closer to what I'm going to be riding rather than learn on something not at all like what I'm going to be riding. Oh, well, no biggie, it will carry over fine I'm sure. And here I am assuming, but I bet I'm right on the bike assignments. 

Anyway, it is going to be super fun but intense and I'm really looking forward to the next few days.


----------



## kidswarrior (Aug 3, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Well, a lot of you are packing up and heading to the Meet & Greet. Gonna be a great time and I'm jealous of all you who can make it.
> 
> BUT.
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun. Hope you have a great time. And you could be really mean and offer to spar one of the guys for one of the Road Kings. You could say something like, hey, I'm just a girl, so don't hurt me too bad, OK? Then clean his clock, and there's your bike!  OK, that's not very nice. Forget I said it. Have a great time, Pam.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 3, 2007)

Have a great time Pam and I to am jealous not only of you but also of everyone else going to the Meet & Greet!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 3, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> Forget I said it.



Too late now.  I like the way you think.  heh


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes, I'm jealous of those that were able to attend as well. There are many people on here that I would like to meet, to put a face with a font, unfortunately I am not in a position to attend, maybe next year.

I used to have Pam as a friend on MySpace, so I've seen her pics ... what a face. I've seen Carol's and TKDGirl's pictures on their profiles. Haven't seen the rest of you all, however, pictures are great, meeting in person is the best. I'll try hard to make one of these M&Gs some day.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm glad your taking a safety course. I never ride in the street, only dirt. Because of my reckless nature with Motocross  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  , I know that it would not be wise for me to ride a streetbike. The dirt is a little more forgiving.

Do they allow you to bring your own bike to the classes?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 3, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> I'm glad your taking a safety course. I never ride in the street, only dirt. Because of my reckless nature with Motocross
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, you can bring your own bike...but I wouldn't want to take the course on hubby's because they guarantee you will set it down at some point.


----------



## bydand (Aug 3, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> The dirt is a little more forgiving.



We used to say a dirt bike kills you a little at a time, a street bike does it all at once.

Never really stopped me from riding anything I could either street or dirt though.  Darn near made that saying true a couple of times on the street, DID make it true on the dirt.


----------



## bydand (Aug 3, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Yeah, you can bring your own bike...but I wouldn't want to take the course on hubby's because they guarantee you will set it down at some point.



Yeah that's what they told us as well years ago.  About 1/2 the class that was true, the other half never came close.  (I took it because my brother wanted somebody he knew there with him, I had my endorsement for several years at that point.)


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 3, 2007)

Well, just got back from the first night of class riding. I'm on the Blast, and it's just as well at this point. heh

We're learning *torque*, controlling the bike at low speeds. Did cone weaving, figure 8's, and 90 degree turns with stopping with the front tire in a box. It was alot of fun.

My problems learning torque are keeping consistent with the clutch and throttle. I keep wanting to use throttle to adjust my speed rather than keeping throttle and clutch in the "gray" area and using the rear brake to control speed. That, and focusing too much on the cones rather than looking ahead far enough. So, yeah, I knocked a few down. heh  Also, sharp turns to the right are much more difficult for me than turns to the left. I guess that's normal if you're right handed, opposite is true for lefties. But ****. I was getting frustrated with myself. 

There are 2 other girls in the class as well. Me and 1 other are doing ok. The other one...man...she set the thing down twice before she even got going. Then when she did get going she was all throttle and no clutch..flying across the lot with the instructors screaming at her. OMG, I would have probably been crying at that point. lol They had to yell at her alot, but she's starting to get it. 

Well, tomorrow, day 2, I have to be there at 7:40am and go til 4pm. All riding time.


----------



## kidswarrior (Aug 3, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Then when she did get going *she was all throttle and no clutch*..flying across the lot with the instructors screaming at her.


I went to boot camp with some guys like that.  They kept us in deep Doo Doo much of the time. 



> Well, tomorrow, day 2, I have to be there at 7:40am and go til 4pm. All riding time.


Tear em up, kid. You're doin great. :ultracool


----------



## Tames D (Aug 3, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Well, just got back from the first night of class riding. I'm on the Blast, and it's just as well at this point. heh
> 
> We're learning *torque*, controlling the bike at low speeds. Did cone weaving, figure 8's, and 90 degree turns with stopping with the front tire in a box. It was alot of fun.
> 
> ...


Hopefully she won't get killed before she gets it...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 4, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Hopefully she won't get killed before she gets it...




They took her off to a clear side of the lot with her own instructor working one on one with her. By the end of the night she was weaving the cones. 

I must say, the instructors are REALLY great. She had them scared for a minute there though.lol!


----------



## bydand (Aug 4, 2007)

Souonds like a good course and some very patient/understanding Instructors.  Have fun, looking forward to the report tonight.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 4, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> They took her off to a clear side of the lot with her own instructor working one on one with her. By the end of the night she was weaving the cones.
> 
> I must say, the instructors are REALLY great. She had them scared for a minute there though.lol!


I think there is one like that in every "type" of class environment. Just need a little extra attention and their cool. Glad to hear it's going well for you.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 4, 2007)

Keep on enjoying your class Jade! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of dying quick on a bike about 14 years ago a car ran a red traffic light as I was making a turn.  Fortunately I saw it and sped up otherwise I would not be here now. :asian:

Then just last week I was out on my dad's Honda and a car came around a bend 3/4 of the way in my lane probably pushing sixty in a forty five mile per hour area and I thought I was buying it then but fortunately I moved out of the way. :erg:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 4, 2007)

*Report Day 2:

*Ok, got there at 7:40 this morning. The first half hour was free practice on any of the exercises we did the previous evening. Then we all parked to discuss the first new exercise for the day. One of the instructors asked which bike was mine. I told him and he rode off on it. Returned with a Road King.   I like it better actually. I set it down a several times when I'm almost stopped. I find I am turning the handlebars to the left which makes it lean and it's so heavy I can't keep it from laying down. heh 
But moving, I'm just fine. And that doesn't happen all the time, it was happening particularly when we were turning around in a box. But some of the guys were having the same problem though. 

The last exercise of the day was locking up the rear brake on gravel. We start at 15mph and have to work our way up to 30mph. They said I need one more good run tomorrow at 15 then I bump up to 20. I do wish I was doing a little better. I get frustrated with myself, I knock down cones and ****. I don't think I'm going to pass the course. I don't think I'll have all the exercises done to the standard necessary to pass. But hey, it's a start right? 

Tomorrow and Monday are supposed to be smokin hot days, we're doing the high speed stuff which means wearing a leather. *sigh* The days are looooong. I was/am dead *** tired.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 4, 2007)

You'll be fine Pam. Sounds like your confidence is down a little. Just think about all the difficult things you've overcome in the past and put yourself in that positive mindset. It's all about the attitude...


----------



## bydand (Aug 4, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> You'll be fine Pam. Sounds like your confidence is down a little. Just think about all the difficult things you've overcome in the past and put yourself in that positive mindset. It's all about the attitude...



Agree 100%  You can do it!  Relax, don't get wound up and it will go much nicer.  Have a relaxing evening and don't worry over the leathers.  They breath very well and are much cooler than they look like they should be.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 4, 2007)

bydand said:


> Agree 100%  You can do it!  Relax, don't get wound up and it will go much nicer.  Have a relaxing evening and don't worry over the leathers.  They breath very well and are much cooler than they look like they should be.



I do own a couple leathers. I wore my lightest today, a midweight with all the vents open...sweated my *** off this afternoon! lol! We didn't have to wear our leathers for the slow speed stuff.

I'll try to keep a positive attitude, I'm very competitive and tend to be hard on myself, but I am also realistic in recognizing my weaknesses. Oh well, I certainly won't give up...I just want to be exceptionally good!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 4, 2007)

Just relax and remember when you first learned to drive a car how difficult that was but how easy it is now.  Relax and you will have no problems!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 5, 2007)

*Report Day 3
*
 OMG...I am soooo flippin tired, what a day, two accidents too. 

 Ok..let me try and think back to early this morning and remember what we did all day and I'll fill you in on accidents.

 Ummm....first was finishing locking up the rear brake in gravel. Had to do that at 30mhp.

 ALL the following exercises are done at 30mhp. The course takes place in a 

 Next was locking up the rear brake on pavement.
 Then use of front brake only.
 Then "controlled braking", use of front and rear brake 90/10 - 80/20.
After that, we had to enter a *gate*....use controlled braking....downshift and immediately obtain torque (no feet on the ground ever) then manuveur through two consecutive 90 degree turns.
Last was "obstacle evasion"...you enter the gate...an instructor is at the end and after you enter the gate he will point either right or left and you have to "push, push" from the center gate to a gate on the right or left. No steering, you lean the bike. (the gates are made of cones)

So, anyway, two people locked up the front brake and wiped out. The first was man in his 60's who currently has a motorcycle license. This happened on the controlled braking. We believe he cracked a rib, he continued the rest of the day but in much pain, he also wasn't up to speed so it wasn't that bad.

The second was at the end of the day and pretty bad. One of the other girls, she was flying, had no control of the bike, wobbling, she entered the second gate at a bit of lean at locked up the front. Highended, slid across the pavement, her face and shin are road rashed. She needs stitches in her nose and shin. Had to call the ambulance. The instructors, of course, are trained in first aid and CPR, but we also have a surgeon and paramedic in our riding group so they took care of her until the ambulance arrived. 

Tomorrow is the last day of the course.  Well, I'm exhausted. Going to hop a shower. .


----------



## Kacey (Aug 5, 2007)

Uh... ow!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 5, 2007)

Well I think that just about everybody who has ever ridden a bike has had a serious miscue.  I hope that the lady and gentleman are okay. 

Kudo's to you for working hard and I am sure that you will pass with flying colors.


----------



## qi-tah (Aug 6, 2007)

Whoa, crazy stuff. I've done a few rider-training courses and i've never seen a  wipout at speed! But then maybe i've just been lucky. Hope those guys are ok, hey.

My first m/cycle instructor was so annoyed with me riding the back brake all the time, he told me that i shouldn't worry about a front wheel lock-up 'cause there would be no way that i'd be strong enough to make it happen. Basterd! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So of course i tried to prove him wrong and locked it up on my next run... thankfully as soon as felt the front tyre go i eased off and managed somehow to wobble it to a stop without crashing. Scared the crap out of me tho!

Enjoy the rest of yr course... sounds like yr having a blast!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 6, 2007)

qi-tah said:


> Whoa, crazy stuff. I've done a few rider-training courses and i've never seen a  wipout at speed! But then maybe i've just been lucky. Hope those guys are ok, hey.
> 
> My first m/cycle instructor was so annoyed with me riding the back brake all the time, he told me that i shouldn't worry about a front wheel lock-up 'cause there would be no way that i'd be strong enough to make it happen. Basterd!
> 
> ...



Yeah, this course is INTENSE. One of the other students is actually a riding instructor for a motorcycle school in Chicago, his wife is a State motorcycle cop. He's taking the class to improve _his _skills. He's a very good rider and even he gets corrected. 

You did exactly what we're taught to do if the front brake locks up....release immediately and reapply. We use the rear brake alot to establish torque for the slow exercises and for sharp turns. For normal breaking it's  90/10 - 80/20. 

I am so unbelievably tired this morning I can't think straight. I am going to have a hard time this last day being so tired. The class is so demanding I fell sick with fatigue this morning. 

Wish me luck, last day.


----------



## Drac (Aug 6, 2007)

Sound like you doing fine Jade..I wish I could find the video of the Police Training I underwent..My the end of the week we were doing some amazing stuff..


----------



## exile (Aug 6, 2007)

Sounds like a great course, one that cycle riders really _need_. You were missed at the M&G, but maybe next year?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 6, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> *Report Day 3
> *
> OMG...I am soooo flippin tired, what a day, two accidents too.
> 
> ...



I am sorry to hear about the accidents. 

I am glad the class is there though. 

Haivng had a time where I was foloing a person into a curve and they ended up coming over into my lane of travel with their brakes on, I hit mine. The Rear was too hard (* hmm surprise *) and it locked up. I got the speed down and thought the bike was under control. I let off the rear brake. The bike immediately started to go unstable and then I locked the read back up and rode it straight (* dirt/gravel road went straight off the curve *) onto the Gravel and stopped the bike. 


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 6, 2007)

*Report Final Day

*Well, it's over. I didn't pass. *sigh* But honestly I was expecting to. The class was BRUTAL. Out of 11 people, only 2 passed. One was the riding instructor from the private school, and another was a guy who has been riding for 25 years. Others that did not pass included several licensed riders, and I got to the second to last exercise, there were only 4 of us left by that time. I learned alot though and that's what I was there for.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah I would be the one who needs extra help. I have a hard enough time keeping my car on one side of the road. kinda scare my girlfriend sometimes


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 8, 2007)

I'll get some pics from the final day resized and posted today.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 8, 2007)

Here's some pics:

The first one is our class. There were two people who didn't show up the last day, one was the girl who wiped out the day before, and another guy didn't show.

The second picture is the instructors.

The next two are just random shots. 

Last is me testing on the Blast. We were in a bit of a conundrum with me. I handled the Road King better than the Blast. The Blast was too small for me...I was bunched up and had a hard time keeping torque in the slow exercises. But, the Road King is very top heavy, so if I put my foot down at a stop just a second too late it tipped on me and it's too heavy to hold up. If you set the bike down during testing you're automatically out. So, I took the whole class on the King and tested on the Blast. We're supposed to keep the same bike from beginning to end.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 8, 2007)

The only reason you didn't pass was because you forgot to wear your BOOTS OF ESCAPING!


----------



## Carol (Aug 8, 2007)

Missed ya at the Meet and Greet JT!  But good going on your class...glad you learned a lot even though you didn't pass.  Betcha you're now a way better rider for it...and that's the most important part


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 8, 2007)

"Boots of Escaping"....lol! Yep, that's EXACTLY why I didn't pass. 

Ya know, the instructors said even if you don't pass the course, you'll ace a license riding test. The instructor for the private school who was also taking the course said this was very advanced for beginners. Before this, the only thing I rode was my sons dirtbike, a Yamaha 125. 

The thing that killed me was right hand turns. You have to do each exercise to both the right and left successfully, which means no knocking down a cone or setting your foot down. Those were slow speed exercises at about 7-10 mph. The road speed exercises were tested as we learned them. All those I passed successfully. The instructors said if you're right handed, right hand turns will be hard for you, and if you're left handed, left hand turns will be. 

Yesterday I was talking with our neighbors who are our riding buddies. I said to Steve, you know what got me on that test? He said, right hand turns. I said yep. He said he has the same problem. 

If you fail both directions on 2 exercises you're done. The two that got me were the figure eight to the right, put a foot down, and right hand turn around in a box, hit a cone.


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that you didn't pass, and it stinks even more that you were _sooo_ close! I really hope you make it to the next M&G...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 8, 2007)

tkdgirl said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you didn't pass, and it stinks even more that you were _sooo_ close! I really hope you make it to the next M&G...




Thanks, and me too! I want to *meet* everyone!


----------



## qi-tah (Aug 21, 2007)

Geez, that sounds like a tough, tough course. You ought to give yrself a big pat on the back just for grinding it out. From the sounds of it, i prob would have failed too and i've been riding for 12 years now! (hey, we all have bad habits! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Enjoy yr new skillz on the road matey and remember - shiny side up always!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 21, 2007)

qi-tah said:


> Geez, that sounds like a tough, tough course. You ought to give yrself a big pat on the back just for grinding it out. From the sounds of it, i prob would have failed too and i've been riding for 12 years now! (hey, we all have bad habits!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.  There were many long time licensed riders who failed.


----------

